# Sex of Red Zebra?



## Cobalt Blue (Mar 14, 2014)

If I provide a picture of my Red Zebra will you guys be able to tell the sex of it? I know it is highly difficult to tell the sex of mbunas, but I believe in you guys. Now he acts like a male chasing other fish away and all that. Its about 2 inches and light orange. I heard that the males are like deep orange but its not. Im really hoping its male because it would look nice in my show tank. So if I post a picture would you guys be able to tell?


----------



## adevoid1 (Sep 16, 2013)

Im sure there are lots of people who could help you sex your red zebra.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Males tend to get lighter than females, with a blue tint. Some even get light peach.

Male mbuna usually get more pointed fins and usually have more distinct eggspots. Dominant males are usually more intensely colored, even with monomorphic species. Males are obviously easier to tell with dimorphic spieces.

A male taht is dominant is easy to tell usually. Now a male way down the pecking order can be hard to tell.


----------



## forever_fishing (Jan 12, 2014)

I recently Looked up how to vebt african cichlids to try to sex my fish. You should look it up as well it helped me and it well help you. I though a red zebra was female it it was a sub dom male.


----------



## MSullins (Oct 16, 2013)

a quick way to tell for me is to look at their anal fin..

1) does it have a lot of egg spots? ________ Yes, then look at #2_____ No move to #3
2) are they very pronounced/bright in color?
3) Is the anal fin more round or pointed? _____If it tends to form a point or slope into what looks like a point, its most likely a male. ____ if it rounds more like the handle on a coffee mug its most likely female...

This is a female, notice how rounded the tail is...









This is a male, notice how the tail forms that sloped point... Also notice how much brighter the egg spots are than the female.. and the difference in coloring in the tails..









This one is young, but has the more pronounced "point"


----------

